# Vostok "peace March"



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Pleased to get this for a reasonable price







.

Photo makes it look a lot worse than it is







. Looks almost NOS in reality







.

Commemorates "Five State Youth Peace March"







.

Vostok 2414, 17 jewels.


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Good looking dial, and I have always liked the winder at 01:30 set-up, although actually winding and setting with these is a PITA, especially if the watch is on a Bund strap, and my Boctok sidewinder is.

Nice colors, composition, and Boctok always has had neat dial finishs.

Was the peace event in conjunction with the 1991 Persian Gulf war? Know anything about it?

I personally am also getting some giggle factor out of the fact the commemorative souvenir of the peace event was basically a military wristwatch.

Good looking dial, and I have always liked the winder at 01:30 set-up, although actually winding and setting with these is a PITA, especially if the watch is on a Bund strap, and my Boctok sidewinder is.

Nice colors, composition, and Boctok always has had neat dial finishs.

Was the peace event in conjunction with the 1991 Persian Gulf war? Know anything about it?

I personally am also getting some giggle factor out of the fact the commemorative souvenir of the peace event was basically a military wristwatch.

Not sure how I managed to fire a double tap on that message, but I promise it was unintentional

How did my reply get added to my first message? This is getting deeply weird.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

nepman said:


> Was the peace event in conjunction with the 1991 Persian Gulf war? Know anything about it?
> 
> I personally am also getting some giggle factor out of the fact the commemorative souvenir of the peace event was basically a military wristwatch.


Nothing to do with The Gulf War AFAIK. The Russians seem to have gone potty over the 45th anniversary of end of W.W. II.

The flags seem to represent The Victors in that conflict. The Germans and Japanese don't seem to have been invited to the party







.

The irony is noted  .


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Not sure how multiple replies and a primary double tap all managed to compress themselves into one festering mass, but it did.

Maybe my computer is annoyed with my sarcasm over the peace event.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The seller's pic. is better







.


----------

